# 6 ft leash vs 4 ft leash



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's personal preference really. I usually like a 6 foot leash or near 6 ft. It's more versatile. But I do use a shorter one sometimes for Maurice because it's yellow and matches his yellow Puppia harness. lol. It's fine. He just can't go sniff unless I go with him ver closely. With the longer one, I need to sort of make a loop in my hand to take up the excess. That bothers some people but I don't mind. With the longer one, on my walks I can stop and practice some little skill like stay and get back a ways further. Or I can practice another neat little trick I'm working on where I need to get further ahead while the dog stops and then catches up, stops again while I keep going, then catches up again, over and over. Actually, at this time, we're using a long line for that, but to start out, the somewhat longer leash is a help. So it depends on what you like to do on your walk...just whatever feels comfortable or useful to you. 

Some walks we do some training things, some we just walk. They get to stop and sniff, mark a lot. But no matter what kind of walk, we're always working a little bit on polite walking, nice, low level reactions to other dogs or people, some self restraint. Basically, any time there's any interaction, there's an opportunity to teach something...to reinforce behavior we like or don't reinforce what we don't like. That's the way I try to look at it anyhow.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> I don't know the metric equivalents, sorry!
> 
> I've always used 6 ft leashes, mostly because that's what everyone recommends as standard. Lately, though, I've been wondering why. The dogs are very rarely allowed to actually get that far away from me (we're usually walking on sidewalks or inside buildings), so I spend all my time trying to figure out how to shorten two leashes. They only use the full length when they're sniffing around for potty breaks.
> 
> So does anyone here regularly use shorter leashes? What are the advantages and disadvantages? Should I consider a switch?


I use both. I tend to use a 4 foot leash if I'm taking the dogs out in public where there will be lots of other people and dogs. Mostly just because I know I'll be keeping the leash shorter so I might as well have less slack to hold. I also use a 4 foot leash in the obedience and rally ring except in BN where a 6 foot leash is required.

For leash walks around the neighborhood or at the park/in the trails, I use a 6 foot leash so that they can have a little more room to explore.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I prefer the 4 ft on my toys, as with leading 2 or 3 I have better control over all of them, and we also usually are in close quarters of other people.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I have always used a 4 ft. one with Polly and it's so much nicer to not have to bundle the leash in my hand or have it drag the ground. A few of my obedience instructors have recommended I use a 6 ft. but couldn't give me a good enough reason to switch. When I walk both dogs, I use a 6 ft. one for Sophie who walks on the outside of Polly so I need the longer length.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I strongly prefer the 6' leash for both dogs, although the 4' is fine for Maizie since her neck height is much closer to my hands. But definitely 6' for small dogs.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

4 is too short for me and 6 too long.
I am kinda sounding like Goldilocks, 5ft is perfect for me. They are hard to find.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

lisasgirl said:


> I've always used 6 ft leashes, mostly because that's what everyone recommends as standard.
> So does anyone here regularly use shorter leashes? What are the advantages and disadvantages? Should I consider a switch?


Hello
WE always recommend 6' leashes with the foster dogs. Especially at first, most foster dogs have no idea what leash walking is, so having the extra length is helpful to give them some space!
FYI, when we fostered our first MINI 2 years ago, he was not good on lead and he really needed to exercise to get the excess weight off. I couldn't keep up with him, 'cause I'm short!! (5'3") 
We used a 20' training leash so that he could really explore and get some exercise. WE do not have a fenced in yard, so this was our solution for him. This was not every walk, just several a day.
Otherwise, we use 6' leashes and send everyone with their new dog with a 6' leash and harness.
BTW, my husband is tall and the 4' leash is simply too short for him. 

This is a personal preference, and does deal with rescue dogs specifically.
WE use 6' for our personal dogs, always.

**This is ALWAYS a choice over flexi's, which have been discussed before.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

For therapy dog visits, Love on a Leash, requires four foot leashes. Sometimes I just tie knots in my longer leashes until they are four feet long. Other than that, I do not really have a preference... except that I do like the way leather feels in my hand.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I use only a 4' (unless I'm using a long check cord for some reason) because usually if I actually have Hans on a leash it's because I need him realitively close. Plus I'm on the shorter side and he's a spoo, so it's not like we need extra length.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Depends on the situation. I use a service dog leash that can go from 6' down to 4' and 3'. For general walking in an open area where I'm just using the leash because of leash laws etc., it's at 6 ft. For sidewalks and moderately crowded places, 4'. For restaurants, very busy areas or narrow walkways where I want Ari heeling very close, 3'. For big fields or other safe off-leash areas, Ari still sometimes drags a tracking line attached to a harness, so I occasionally use a 20' leash too :act-up:

But I don't use the leash to get Ari to heel... she is trained to do that on cue and she doesn't always have to heel on-leash. It would feel weird to have her heeling with a 6' leash tripping us both! I like to be able to shorten the leash so I never have to bunch it up or use 2 hands to hold it.

Leash length is really a personal preference/depends on the circumstances.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I use only a 6 foot leash for my toy DD. She's so little that she's really far away from me!

I hold the end of the leash in my right hand, and use my left hand to shorten or lengthen the leash, maintain control, and also to keep the leash as vertical as possible so that it doesn't slip under her legs.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

sophie anne said:


> Depends on the situation. I use a service dog leash that can go from 6' down to 4' and 3'. For general walking in an open area where I'm just using the leash because of leash laws etc., it's at 6 ft. For sidewalks and moderately crowded places, 4'. For restaurants, very busy areas or narrow walkways where I want Ari heeling very close, 3'. For big fields or other safe off-leash areas, Ari still sometimes drags a tracking line attached to a harness, so I occasionally use a 20' leash too :act-up:
> 
> But I don't use the leash to get Ari to heel... she is trained to do that on cue and she doesn't always have to heel on-leash. It would feel weird to have her heeling with a 6' leash tripping us both! I like to be able to shorten the leash so I never have to bunch it up or use 2 hands to hold it.
> 
> Leash length is really a personal preference/depends on the circumstances.


I think you've posted about that leash before - where did you get it?? That sounds like a great option.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> I think you've posted about that leash before - where did you get it?? That sounds like a great option.


My leash was custom made for me by the organization I worked with back when I was raising guide dogs.

This one looks similar: https://boldleaddesigns.com/shop/searvice-dog-lead/

I prefer the braided design in this link over the riveted ones offered by Bold Lead Designs because there's less chance of hardware failure. But this is less of a concern with a very small dog like Archie/Ari than with an enthusiastic labrador puppy!

I've actually considered ordering this lead in 3/8" from BLD because the 5/8" one I currently have is pretty overkill for a 12 lb mini poodle! :lol:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My pretty leashes for everyone are 6 footers, but for working Javvy has a 4' 1/2" wide nylon leash and Lily has a leather boot lace with a loop tied at one end and used as a slip lead. All of Lily's in ring activities these days are off leash, but the dogs have to enter and leave with a leash. A slip lead is much easier to get on and off.

I find that many people have way too much leash for their puppies. Like why do you need a 6' long and 1" wide heavy nylon leash for a toy breed?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

They are often called Euro leashes and can be found in many online stores. Mine are made by a friend who does braided paracord leashes and collars. One extends to 6 ft the other to 8 ft. Grin I normally use it as a big loop for an over the shoulder lead which leaves my hands free when shopping, for every day use I can clip it so I have a handle loop and most of the leash is available for her to range this comes in handy when she has to go potty and I want her to go away from the edge of the grass


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I found training loose-leash walking with Riley was easier on a 6' leash. However, now that Riley's trained, I've considered going back to a 4' leash. I like the suggestion above at using the shorter leash in public and busy places.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I like a 4 ft, but even that gets wrapped around my hand too many times. Wish they came in 3 foot!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a lightweight roller leather 6 foot leash, a few four feet leash and a very lightweight 20 foot leash I used to teach recall. It is hard to find very light leads for a toy. It is surprisingly difficult to find a good collar. I have two one of which I had made.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Most of Molly's leashes are 4 ft and that is because if the lead is too long it ends up between her legs, or if she walks very close to my scooter and it drags, it could get wrapped in my wheel.... so it is easier to keep vertical if it is shorter. I do have a couple of 6fters, and also a 25ft for when we go to family picnics and I want to do a tie out!


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I started out with a 4ft leash as that's what we had with my family's retrievers and huskies. But I quickly became annoyed at how it kept my puppy close to my feet and I was tripping over her more often (we were training on walks but she was not reliable to stay on one side of me for a few months). I also was annoyed at having to stop so frequently as she slowed to sniff a little. I switched to a 6ft leash and found it was perfect for our walks - thankfully she had gotten reliable about staying to the side (learned the "curb" command) and when we walk briskly, say with her on my right if that's where the curb is, I hold the handle in my left hand, and grasp around the middle of the leash with my right hand. This keeps it almost straight up from her neck as she's close to my side. If she wants to fall behind a little I move the handle to my right hand, letting the leash feed out a bit behind me and Mochi has learned the average time she has with my walking speed and knows when she feels the leash starting to go taught she will run to catch up to me. It's become quite fluid now and may look a little sporadic if we are walking quickly but she seems to enjoy it more than if I force her to stay at my side and don't let her slow or speed up on walks. Likewise, sometimes if she's been very good on the walk (not pulling or running at people/things) I let her pull ahead a bit to sniff something and I'm the one that catches up. She'll often let me get ahead again before running to catch up herself. 

The 4ft leash was just too short for a smooth walk. :alberteinstein:That said, I never let her sniff everything out there, just what is right under her nose as we walk or if it is clear she needs to go pee or poo. I don't let her swing away from me to follow a scent most of the time, unless we are stopped for the other pup to do her business.

Chuui is being walked the same by me, but much slower to get it down as I'm not the main caregiver with her as I was with Mochi. Since I got a full time job I am not taking them out on weekdays and must rely on my husband for that. I only get to walk them on weekends if I'm lucky. Lately it's been so hot we opt to stay in with the AC and have crazy play time (which, seems to be more of them playing like insane banshees and my hiding behind my hands terrified one will break a leg as they fly around the house:afraid.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

My favorite leash is 5'  But I do have some that are 6'. My dogs don't use the full 6' in most cases. Except for when we were going for our BN


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I definitely prefer a 4'. When we walk,I prefer to keep her beside me as we are still working on discouraging pulling, and we don't do much exploring while walking.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It depends on where we are going, which dog is going with, etc on which leash I use and why. All except my 4' training leash are 6'+. Usually on our walks in the neighborhood or on-leash park I give them the full length to explore and sniff and that works well for us. 

Luke naturally tends to stay right by my side more on walks. I decided to get the service dog lead from Bold lead designs a few weeks ago, and I LOVE it!!! I have the full 6' option with it, but I rarely use it on Luke as most of the walk I am holding most of it. So, I walk Luke on the 3 or 4' length and it is perfect! Sometimes I will switch lengths mid walk, and I love having that option!

The other day I took Draco to home depot with that leash and kept him on the 3' length. Perfect for the store! I put the loop around my arm as I was holding onto and pushing the cart. At one point I hooked the leash to a post in the aisle so I could load something into the cart. That leash is totally worth the price and Im so glad that I got it!!


----------

